# Clinic: Jordan Burrough NCAA Champion in Baltimore, MD



## Sleepy (Aug 12, 2010)

2009 157-pound NCAA CHAMP Jordan Burroughs will be at UMBC for a wrestling clinic this Saturday, Aug. 14, from 10 a.m. to 3 p.m. 

This is a great opportunity to learn from one of the best college middleweights in the country. In 2009, Burroughs went 35-0 to win the toughest weight-class at the NCAA Divison I tournament, finishing ahead of two former NCAA champs. 

To get an idea of the skill level that Burroughs brings, here's an awesome match Burroughs had with fellow NCAA champ Jordan Leen. 

http://www.avcamps.com/video/main/s...n-Leen-Cornell-vs.-Jordan-Burroughs-Nebraska-

The cost is $35. Proceeds from the clinic go to help McKim junior league -- a very, very worthy cause. McKim is the one center keeping wrestling going in Baltimore City. 

For more information, contact Lydell Henry at [email protected]
(443) 765-6748

Below is a history of Jordan's accomplishments:

2009-10 Outlook
Jordan Burroughs' move from 149 to 157 pounds paid off with dramatic results as he went 35-0 and became Nebraska's first undefeated national champion in school history. After his historic 2008-09 campaign, Burroughs is bidding to become the first Husker to ever win two individual national titles. The leadership and talent Burroughs brings to the squad will heavily impact the overall success of the 2009-10 season.

2008-09
NCAA Championships
Burroughs posted a perfect 5-0 record at the tournament to become Nebraska's 10th national champion. He picked up three bonus-point wins to start, earning a 23-7 technical fall over Clarion's Hadley Harrison, before pinning Purdue's Colton Salazar in 2:27. Burroughs earned his third major decision of the year against Iowa State's Cyler Sanderson, defeating him 14-6 in the quarterfinals. In semifinal action, Burroughs claimed another major decision with a 12-4 victory over third-seeded Gregor Gillespie of Edinboro, and topped second-seeded and undefeated Michael Poeta of Illinois, 5-1, in the final.

Big 12 Championships
Burroughs claimed his second consecutive conference title with a 16-6 major decision over Oklahoma State's Neil Erisman in the semifinals, and a 6-4 decision over Missouri's Michael Chandler in the final.

Regular Season
Burroughs' regular season was highlighted by his first-place showing at the Las Vegas Invitational Jan. 5-6. Burroughs posted a 5-0 record at the event, including wins over All-American J.P. O'Conner of Harvard in the semifinals and defending NCAA champion Jordan Leen of Cornell in the final. He was named Outstanding Wrestler of the tournament.

Burroughs also posted several impressive victories at National Duals on Jan. 10-11. He notched three victories over ranked foes, including a 12-4 major decision over ISU's Cyler Sanderson, and earned a 22-7 technical fall against Iowa's Matt Ballweg in his only match against an unranked foe.

One of his proudest accomplishments, Burroughs also broke the Nebraska single-season dual takedown record for the second consecutive year. He set the record in 2007-08 with 98, but smashed it in 2008-09 with a whopping 117 in his 19 dual appearances. He averaged more than six takedowns per dual, while giving up just one takedown himself (to Missouri's Michael Chandler).

Burroughs was named Big 12 Wrestler of the Month for November and Big 12 Wrestler of the Week on Dec. 8, while leading the Huskers in every statistical category during the season except pins. He had 15 major decisions and five technical falls and two pins. He notched 17 wins over ranked foes, including victories over 13 top-10 opponents.

2007-08
NCAA Championships
Burroughs' 5-1 record at the national tournament earned him third place and his first All-America award. Burroughs powered past Penn's Cesar Grajales 4-1 in the opening round, before rolling to a 21-5 technical fall over Gardner- Webb's Edward McCray in the second round.

Burroughs topped Michigan's Josh Churella 3-2 in the quarterfinals, but lost an 8-4 decision to eventual champion Brent Metcalf of Iowa in the semifinals. Burroughs came back with a 5-3 win over Harvard's J.P. O'Connor and defeated Churella again 4-2 to cap his second NCAA appearance.

Big 12 Championships
Burroughs lived up to his No. 1 seed with a 2-0 record, including technical fall and major decision wins, to claim his first career Big 12 title. He was also named the Outstanding Wrestler of the Meet at the Big 12 Championships. Burroughs notched 10 takedowns and a three-point nearfall to earn a 24-9 technical fall over Oklahoma's Will Rowe. Burroughs added six more takedowns in a 15-6 major decision over Iowa State's Mitch Mueller.

Regular Season
With one of the best sophomore seasons in Nebraska history, Burroughs finished with a 34-6 overall record, including a 14-3 dual mark. He ranks eighth on the top 10 list for wins by an NU sophomore. He also set the Husker single-season record with 98 dual takedowns. He surrendered just seven takedowns on the year. He led NU in major decisions (12), technical falls (8), dual points (59) and finished a perfect 8-0 against Big 12 opponents.

Burroughs opened the season with a 5-0 mark and first-place finish at the Cowboy Open on Nov. 10, and followed with a second-place performance in the elite division of the Kaufman-Brand Open on Nov. 17.

Burroughs asserted himself as an All-America contender with his 6-1 record at the Las Vegas Invite to place third. Burroughs notched three wins over ranked opponents, including then-second ranked Josh Churella of Michigan.

Burroughs was also a rock in the Husker dual lineup. He wrestled in all 17 of NU's duals, finishing with a 14-3 record. His three losses all came to opponents ranked in the top four.

2006-07
NCAA Championships
Burroughs went 1-2 in his first career trip to the NCAA Championships. No. 1 national seed Dustin Schlatter of Minnesota defeated Burroughs in the first round, 3-1. Burroughs stayed alive with a dominant 8-2 win over Columbia's Matthew Dunn, but was eliminated in a 6-1 four-overtime loss to Matt Storniolo of Oklahoma. Burroughs was one of three NU freshmen to qualify for the NCAA Championships in 2007.

Big 12 Championships
Burroughs earned his first bid to the NCAA Championships with a third-place finish at 149 pounds. He won his first-round match over B.J. Jackson of Oklahoma State, 3-1. After a 7-3 loss to second-ranked Matt Storniolo of Oklahoma in the semifinals, Burroughs clinched a bid to nationals with a 16-6 major decision win over 14th-ranked Josh Wagner of Missouri.

Regular Season
Burroughs became NU's starter midway through the season and solidified his spot with a strong finish to the regular season. He won his last three matches, including a pair of bonus-point wins.

Burroughs started the season at 141 pounds, but after a 1-2 showing at the Harold Nichols Open on Nov. 11, he moved to 149 and won 12 of his 17 matches. His success at 149 pounds started at the Kaufman-Brand Open on Nov. 18, when he finished fourth with a 6-2 showing in the amateur bracket.

Burroughs made his first start for NU at 149 pounds on Jan. 5, losing a narrow 8-6 decision to Derek Kipperberg of Oregon State. Burroughs followed with a 2-2 performance at the Glen Brand Open in Omaha on Jan. 20.

Burroughs earned his first career dual win in a 10-5 triumph over Oklahoma State's T.J. Jackson that gave Nebraska an opportunity to win its dual with the Cowboys in the final match. After back-to-back losses to two of the top three 149-pounders in the nation, No. 3 Matt Storniolo of Oklahoma and No. 1 Dustin Schlatter of Minnesota, Burroughs finished the regular season by winning three straight. The stretch included a technical fall win over Jeff Santo of Lehigh and a major decision win over Rob Histschler of Penn.

Before Nebraska
Burroughs won the 2006 New Jersey state title at 135 pounds to cap a 35-2 senior season and a 115-20 career at Winslow Township High School. Burroughs, ranked seventh in the nation among 135-pound high school wrestlers by Intermat, was a three-time district champion and a two-time regional champion for Head Coach Rick Koss.

Personal
Jordan was born on July 8, 1988, in Camden, N.J. He has two sisters, Princess and Jenerra, and one brother, Leroy. Jordan is the son of Leroy and Janice Burroughs. Jordan is a sociology major at NU.


Lydell Henry
443-765-6748
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

